# Lima Ohio Show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2016)

This is next Saturday in Lima Ohio


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

A great excuse to go and pay my sister a visit. She lives in Ada.


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 14, 2016)

And my sister lives in Ada to! My need to set up or go buy and look. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 14, 2016)

I will attend I have for sale-1950 Rollfast man's tank bike-1950 huffy man's tank bike which is a dail-a-ride-my put up for sale 1968 Schwinn run a bout all original the only year they put a stick shift on the run a bout.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2016)

Is this the first year for this show?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> And my sister lives in Ada to! My need to set up or go buy and look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



No kidding, small world. Won't be able to make it though. Travel for me right now is impossible.


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't know if it is the first show.  I am going to call them this week. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 14, 2016)

Cool it would be nice to know number of vendors expected


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2016)

I missed most of the MLC swap, only able to go a few hours on Saturday, will try to make this one if I don't get forced to work. Joe


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 15, 2016)

I called him earlier last week. It is the first show and he is expecting 10 vendors! Might be surprised if all of us attend.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 15, 2016)

phone #567-712-8927 is not a working #


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 15, 2016)

Not going to setup but I plan to attend.  Have other family commitments that evening. [emoji605] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bean City (Aug 17, 2016)

My name is Larry Howard I am putting on this show. It's my first event.  Jerry from Memory Lane will be there. Vendors are welcome at 9 to setup.  I have a full menu of food breakfast and lunch.  Will post more about the show after work.  Thanks I look forward to meeting you and I'm excited about the potential of this event.


----------



## Bean City (Aug 17, 2016)

Call me at 567 712 8927 if u have any questions.


----------



## Bean City (Aug 17, 2016)

[QUnumber is up and runningE="buck hughes, post: 610246, member: 74159"]phone #567-712-8927 is not a working #[/QUOTE]
My nu


----------



## Bean City (Aug 19, 2016)

The food vendors menu is as reads  breakfast, BLT, bacon and egg wrap, coffee and Orange juice.  Lunch tenderloin,  beef or chicken casedia, Philly cheese steak,  nachos,  fries regular or loaded , fresh brewed ice tea plus much more.  I have no idea what this previous message is?.#15 if u have any questions feel free to call me at 567 712 8927. The show will go on rain or shine.


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like I will be bringing a few bicycles tricycles and a old wagon to this event.  Looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bean City (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone with stingray fenders. ..I need them. ..must be creased where the fender attaches to the frame


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 20, 2016)

Not working today!! I'll be there with some stuff! Stop by and say hi! Joe


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 20, 2016)

Won't be able to make it unfortunately but maybe someone can post pics , hope it's a good  one


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 20, 2016)

Pretty decent turn out, super nice weather to start out, hope it stays like this all day! Joe


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 20, 2016)

Here are some pics of the Lima swap meet. 
































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 20, 2016)

Great pics thanks


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 20, 2016)

Good stuff. Nice pics and park like setting. Wish I was there.


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 20, 2016)

And at the end of the swap meet Tom Hughes brought his hickory in. What an awesome bicycle. 












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

